# I'm concerned I might have IBS



## Arbutus (Jan 21, 2002)

Hello to you all,I am 32 years old and, for the past year and a half, have had serious problems with my innards. It all started when I awoke someday to panic attacks and pain in my chest. Over the course of the next couple of months, the panic attacks abated somewhat and I was left with explosive D and uncontrollable bowels. I was diagnosed with Blastocystis Hominis by my doctor and was given Flagyl to rid my body of this problem. At about the same time I noticed that I was getting a lump in my throat that would always act up with the onset of my GI problems. After about one year of this problem this lump has thankfully disappeared, though I am petrified it my recur. My major problem, though, is my bowels.At present, I am in the middle of my most recent relapse. Thankfully, I spent the holidays pain and D-free. I had back surgery to fix a disc herniation and I had about 3 weeks of D-free and pain free living. (Except for strange twangs of short, sharp pain in my anus that seems to come about after I have had a few beers the night before) About 2 weeks ago, after having eaten a Chicken Gyros at my local souvlaki shop, my bowels made that familiar growling sound and, without fail, I was running for the toilet with D. Since then I have had extremely putrid gas, D pretty much every day, sometimes twice daily. (I had it 4 times in one day only once.) I have pain and burning in my abdomen from the lower left through to the lower and back right. It usually hurts more when my bowels are acting up. I get the pain from 30 minutes to 2 hours after having eaten. I sometimes get a metallic taste in my mouth and I have had a constant ringing in my ears since the onset of my problems about 18 months ago.I seem to have extremely low tolerance for milk products, especially cheese. I sometimes get the chills after having finished a meal, even when the thermometer is cranked. I have since stopped smoking and drinking coffee, as it exaserbated my symptoms. (The only good offshoot of my problem!) I am at my whit's end to this. I know that you wonderful people out here in IBS Chat world are not doctors but I was wondering if there is anyone who has experience anthing similar to my strange story. Thank you for any help.


----------



## lindsay* (Jul 23, 2000)

hi,i also get chills when experiencing a flare up. apparently it's normal. some symptoms sound like you have ibs. have you had the tests done to rule everything out? the pains in your bottom might be related to your colon spasming or possibly fissures.


----------

